

Carpooling market ? - mickeyben

Hey, 
I'm working since a while now with one of my talented friends on a carpooling website for both users and companies, with a lot of fancy features,
Until there it was only a toy, spent some long nights to talk about it, but now the development began with already some cool stuff even if we are far from the end.<p>Do you think a "carpooling" market really exists ? Do you know companies that could pay for this ?<p>Thanks for your feedback, 
it's my first post on Hacker news, hello world !
======
mickeyben
A way for all the coworkers to easily find the one who can share a car, so
it's economic, ecologic but also social. In big companies, I'm sure you don't
even know people that work in a near office.

------
albertsun
What would this offer to companies?

